# BLAH BLAH



## RAZZA (Sep 28, 2003)

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## zoe (Sep 28, 2003)

yeah! how good is it to finally have advertisements for australian stores and products etc! and not having to drool over animals we can't get here hehe. now all the articles are worth reading


----------



## python_guy44 (Sep 28, 2003)

nope but i will be on the look out for it. If its any good i might subscribe


----------



## RAZZA (Sep 28, 2003)

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Pinkie (Sep 28, 2003)

Where do you get it from?


----------



## Nicole (Sep 28, 2003)

Yes, anyone got a website etc for it?


----------



## RAZZA (Sep 28, 2003)

:twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Brodie (Sep 29, 2003)

thanx!!!!!!!! worth subscribing to ya rekon guys?????


----------



## sobrien (Sep 29, 2003)

Yea, I've had it for a few days and I would recommend it. I can't wait 'till the next issue because I read everything in the first few hours of getting it  . I would say it's worth subscribing.


----------



## Brodie (Sep 29, 2003)

thanx sobrien man.............will head down to newsagency later today


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

Im going to newsagents real soon does it have classifieds i want cheap blueys


----------



## sobrien (Sep 29, 2003)

it will have classifieds next issue me thinks.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

I went down to newsagents neither one has it so ii rang alex and i subscribed my first coppy is being sent out tomoz


----------



## jake0476 (Oct 11, 2003)

i havent seen a copy yet but they have it advertised on the ultimate reptiles site which i have ordered with other things ..... cant wait to give it a read and subsribe to it, sick of reading american mags that doesnt help us any here in oz.....


----------



## python_guy44 (Oct 11, 2003)

i havent seen a copy yet aswell. And ive searched everywhere in northern beaches lol. I guess ill have to do the same as jake....


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 11, 2003)

Aight sounds awsum.I have over 3000 car magazines (subscriptions since 1989 lol) I guess theyll be up for sale or auction soon so I can make room for every edition of this mag...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2003)

i *j*ust rang the bloke and he sent it to me


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 13, 2003)

I just rang Reptiles Australia direct and they advised me they are having problems with the magazine in NSW.So they are sending me out the 1st issue.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 13, 2003)

I would appreciate if somebody can mention this people about APS. We have banner advertising system which help to support cost of our expenses. We e-mailed to them, but they did not response to us yet. Would be nice if they would like to have banner on our site. We would give them some promotion on homepage like to the other supporters.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 13, 2003)

I emailed them also Slatey a couple of weeks ago and like you....have had no response.


----------



## Slateman (Oct 14, 2003)

YEEH Afro . Mabe they just starting and the organisation is not perfect yet. I will try again later in the year. Meen time please all members if you are dealing with them, please mention our group.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2003)

yeah, no worries slatey

SS


----------



## Pinkie (Oct 14, 2003)

Dear Editor,
.......................................... blame Greebo


----------



## lockman (Oct 15, 2003)

if anyone is looking for the new mag the newsagent at bass hill plaza has it i'm picking one up in the morning


----------



## seth (Oct 16, 2003)

Where the hel is Bass Hill????LOL
I've searched every newsagent and not one of them has a copy,they all had Reptiles USA though lol!!!!
Prob try ringing him then!!


----------



## _popp_ (Oct 16, 2003)

The mrs said last night there was still 3 in her shop so will ask again tonight if there still there ill send you a coppy down seth.


----------



## frodo (Oct 16, 2003)

anyone know where you can get it around syd i cant find it anywhere


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 16, 2003)

Apparently they are having issues distributing in NSW at present.
The best bet would be to contact them directly (number has been posted earlier in this thread) and organise for them to send a copy.The bloke involved seems to be a genuinely nice guy and sent me a copy without payment (for me to read 1st before deciding whether to proceed with a subscription or just purchase the 1 magazine).


----------



## phantom (Oct 16, 2003)

yeah not bad reading


----------



## Brodie (Oct 16, 2003)

yea can also get it from URS!


----------



## frodo (Oct 17, 2003)

just rang them up should get my copy monday or tuesday he told me it was $45 for a years sub.


----------



## seth (Oct 17, 2003)

Thanks popp.If you do get a copy and are sending it down can you also send with it a copy of Stephen Lynch's stuff too....lmao(taxi driver)!!!!!


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 17, 2003)

OK Slatey, spoke to him yesterday and got my copy. Also told him all about this site and that you have a very active membership and banner advertising. He seemed interested, guess ya will just have to wait and see now


----------



## Slateman (Oct 17, 2003)

Reliable old Africa. Thank you mate for mentioning us. Hope that he will come through.
I am getting 2 coastals from Greebs mate. Can't wait to see them next month.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 17, 2003)

Are these your first Coastals Slatey? You will love 'em they are a great snake and this time it really is Greebos Fault!!!


----------



## Slateman (Oct 17, 2003)

Yes my first pair and as i know greebs they will be excelent condition and health.
I had few bad experiances with buying older snakes


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 17, 2003)

Perhaps you should make a thread about those "bad experiences" Slatey? It would be of interest to me and I am sure many others to hear what to look out for when buying adult animals. No names of course but just general info.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 18, 2003)

> I am getting 2 coastals from Greebs mate


 I am wondering who you mean exactly??


----------



## ReptileRascals (Oct 18, 2003)

LOL,
Slatey means Mags dosn't he...


----------



## Slateman (Oct 19, 2003)

You are right RR . Yes i ment Magpie. Just small mistake. Sorry Grebs . this is your fault anyway.
I ment Magpie will get for me 2 beauties next month.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 19, 2003)

Oh I am so jealous, I do so love to get my hand on a new pair of beauties


----------



## Slateman (Oct 20, 2003)

I know what you like to get your hands on you dirty old man. You are potential cybre maniak afro. Miss Africa should keep you on short robe.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 20, 2003)

She loves it when I wear my short robe too Slatey


----------



## frodo (Oct 20, 2003)

still havent got my mag hope it comes tomoz!!!!!!


----------



## kitty_wench (Oct 20, 2003)

Don't know if this will help anyone, but if you having trouble getting the magazine in from your newsagency let them know it is distributed through Gordon and Gotch, who are one of the largest in the country . That's what Alex told me


----------



## jake0476 (Oct 20, 2003)

im still waiting for my copy to turn up in the mail  but hopefully it will be here tomorrow  anyway i couldnt help myself and ended up in the newsagency buying 2004 annual reptiles usa..... i cant wait till my aussie edition turns up......


----------

